# Starting in the hobby. First batch of Ts.



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 17, 2010)

Grammostola Rosea unsexed 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Acanthoscurria Geniculata female





















Nhandu Coloratovillosus female


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice pictures, and they all look well fed. I love the butt on that *G. rosea*.


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, they all are well-fed. That G Rosea recently molted. She's about and inch and a half right now. Might get a Versicolor or a Parahybana next


----------



## Bosing (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shots! The Genic enclo is pretty neat!  She's being treated like a queen, good job!


----------



## khil (Oct 18, 2010)

nice acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 18, 2010)

Bosing said:


> Nice shots! The Genic enclo is pretty neat!  She's being treated like a queen, good job!


Thanks. That's really how I treat girls -- like a queen. Haha!


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 18, 2010)

khil said:


> nice acanthoscurria geniculata


Thanks, Khil. Been waiting for her to molt. It's taking forever. :?


----------



## elecoj (Nov 19, 2010)

ganda ng mga tarantula mo pahingi nga hehe


----------

